
Gary Johnson's plan to save the internet - joeax
http://www.dailydot.com/layer8/gary-johnson-future-of-the-internet/
======
awesomepantsm
tl;dr, He's against the PRISM program.

Yawn, as if stopping one state sponsored surveillance program would "save the
internet".

~~~
thaumasiotes
Slippery slopes aren't just for bad things.

